# Can Tamoxifen cause Anxiety?



## xchewbaccax777 (May 20, 2016)

Took 10 mg Nolvadex today for the first time and got hot flushes, dry mouth, and anxiety attacks. I did read all of the side effects and suspect I could be mind fucking myself??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus82 (May 20, 2016)

It can but Dann near every prescription medication can.  What other serms or ai's  have you run in the past and what are you on now


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 20, 2016)

Just 10 mg Nolvadex eod, getting ready to take a break after 5 years on Juice, the last 2 years on TRT at 1 or 2 cc a week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerjockey (May 21, 2016)

Just like Magnus said, any RX can.  What I have noticed is age....older I get the more phobia's I have developed and throw that anxiety issue in too.  A true "attack" will send you most likely to the ER.  High dosages, & Tren (of course) does it .  Take a long break.....clean out the receptors, balance your body, see what happens.  I konw GABA and KRATOM teas help.  Hell even herbal teas help.


----------



## ASHOP (May 22, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Took 10 mg Nolvadex today for the first time and got hot flushes, dry mouth, and anxiety attacks. I did read all of the side effects and suspect I could be mind fucking myself??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Its possible but 10mg is an extremely low dosage,,most have no problems at that range. We all differ though and some of us tolerate things differently than others.


----------



## Rachel (Jun 6, 2016)

taking Tamoxifen creates a menopausal situation in your body, and any anxiety is due to the menopause.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2016)

I only know it can help to reduce the side effect of Dianabol


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 6, 2016)

The panic attack was probably due to a snowball effect of you starting to notice side effects of a drug your not familiar with. Once you saw one side, then another, and another eventually leading to increased anxiety leading to panic. Now that your brain knows you didn't drop over dead the panic and anxiety should subside. 

   You have to realize though that as Magnus I believe said any med, prescription or OTC, can certainly cause Anxiety especially when your messing with hormone levels.

    I have a feeling you'll be fine now. If the sides continue for more than a few days I'd just switch to something else. You have plenty of options....AR....


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 11, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> The panic attack was probably due to a snowball effect of you starting to notice side effects of a drug your not familiar with. Once you saw one side, then another, and another eventually leading to increased anxiety leading to panic. Now that your brain knows you didn't drop over dead the panic and anxiety should subside.
> 
> You have to realize though that as Magnus I believe said any med, prescription or OTC, can certainly cause Anxiety especially when your messing with hormone levels.
> 
> I have a feeling you'll be fine now. If the sides continue for more than a few days I'd just switch to something else. You have plenty of options....AR....


Thanks bro, I switched to clomid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

